# مخ الرجال يتقلص مع تقدمهم في العمر !!



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

*كشف باحثون في جامعة بنسلفانيا أن مخ الرجال يتقلص مع تقدمهم في العمر, كما أثبتت التجارب أن التقدم بالزمن يسبب تعكر المزاج ويسبب ردة فعل لدى المرء.

وأشار رئيس فريق الطب النفساني والعصبي روبين جور الذي أجرى هذه التجارب، حسبما أوردت صحيفة "الوطن" الكويتية، إلى أن حالات تقلص المخ تحدث للرجال دون النساء ويمكن أن تبدأ لديهم في العشرينيات.

وأوضح أن الرجال يقضون معظم أوقاتهم في تنشيط مناطق معينة من المخ ومن المحتمل أن يكون هذا الجزء بعينه يسبب عواقب ، كما أن من الرجال من يمكنه أن يتغلب على هذا التدهور ويعالج وظائف المخ عن طريق ممارسة عقولهم على نحو يختلف عما اعتادوا عليه.

ووجد الباحثون أن النساء لا يعانين من حالة تقلص المخ ، وذلك وفق إحدى التجارب التي راقب فيه فريق البحث السرعة التي يضغط بها الرجال والنساء على زر، وتبين أن الذكور المتقدمين بالسن وجدوا صعوبة في الرد بسرعة والضغط على الزر المطلوب بعكس النساء.

وتضمنت النتائج أن تقدم الذكور في السن أدى إلى تقلص ملحوظ في حجم فصوص الجبهة الأمامية لتركيب المخ وهى التي تتحكم في التركيز.​*
lahona


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشهد شاهد من اهليها 
محنا علي طول بنقول كده ومحدش مصدق
اهو بدليل علمي
ميرسي يا مايكل علي الاسبات​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

> *يضغط بها الرجال والنساء على زر، وتبين أن الذكور المتقدمين بالسن وجدوا صعوبة في الرد بسرعة والضغط على الزر المطلوب بعكس النساء.*



ههههههههههههههه

شكرا مايكل للمعلومات القيمة 
​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*الحمد لله الواحد ضمن المستقبل
الله يكون فى عون الرجال
ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ميكل*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

اخي مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وشهد شاهد من اهليها
> محنا علي طول بنقول كده ومحدش مصدق
> اهو بدليل علمي
> ميرسي يا مايكل علي الاسبات​



*

هههههههههه

مبتصدقي يا جوفاني

ورخامه بقي

 الاثبات بتتكتب كده مش الاسبات :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا مايكل للمعلومات القيمة
> ​



*
شكرا تاسوني ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *الحمد لله الواحد ضمن المستقبل
> الله يكون فى عون الرجال
> ههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا ميكل*



*
هههههه

عندك حق نفرتاري

شكرا ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> اخي مايكل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*
شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههه*​
> *مبتصدقي يا جوفاني*​
> *ورخامه بقي*​
> 
> *الاثبات بتتكتب كده مش الاسبات :t30:*​


 هوانت مش عارف
اني اول ما جيت هنا قولت اني العربي
بتاعي مكسر شويه هههههههههههه
من ساعه ما سبت مصر وانا نسيت العربي
ميرسي علي الرخامه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هوانت مش عارف
> اني اول ما جيت هنا قولت اني العربي
> بتاعي مكسر شويه هههههههههههه
> من ساعه ما سبت مصر وانا نسيت العربي
> ميرسي علي الرخامه




*
معلومه جديده اول مره اعرفها

بس ده مش عربي مكسر  دي لغه تانيه 30:

هي مصر وحشتك ولا ايه 

اي خدمه وميرسي ع متابعتك​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (30 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
              ضحكتنــي أخ مايكـــل كثير والمقالــة صحيحة ميه بالميــه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

*هو الموضوع ده شماته ولا ايه

ماشي هنزل موضوع عن البنات دلوقتي

شكرا جوجو ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> معلومه جديده اول مره اعرفها
> 
> بس ده مش عربي مكسر  دي لغه تانيه 30:
> ...



ايه المعلومه الي اول مره تعرفها؟؟
لغه تانيه ما اكيد عربي علي الماني يعمل لغه جديدة ههههههههههههه
اكيد مصر وحشاني موت الاكتر اخواتي واصحابي ومامتي 
ميرسي مايكل علي تقليب المواجع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايه المعلومه الي اول مره تعرفها؟؟
> لغه تانيه ما اكيد عربي علي الماني يعمل لغه جديدة ههههههههههههه
> اكيد مصر وحشاني موت الاكتر اخواتي واصحابي ومامتي
> ميرسي مايكل علي تقليب المواجع




*انك سيبتي مصر والعربي مكسر عندك

عربي ع الماني واحنا نترجم ازاي بقي

طب تبدلي اروح المانيا وتيجي مصر

حد يسيب المانيا ويفكر في مصر :smil8:

اي خدمه بحب اقلب انا​*


----------



## zezza (31 يوليو 2010)

> * تحدث للرجال دون النساء ويمكن أن تبدأ لديهم في العشرينيات.*


يا عينى هما الشباب ناقصيين مش كفاية الهم اللى وراهم كمان مخهم بيصغر 
الله فى عونكم يا مايكل هتلاقوها منين ولا منين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> يا عينى هما الشباب ناقصيين مش كفاية الهم اللى وراهم كمان مخهم بيصغر
> الله فى عونكم يا مايكل هتلاقوها منين ولا منين





*شامم ريحه شماته

ماشي يا زيزا

شكرا ع مرورك الجميل

نورتيني​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه ده شىء لابد منه بعد الى بيتعمل فيكم ده اقل واجب*
*انا حيادية اهه اى خدمة*
*بس محدش يقول البنات عقلها صغير تانى بقى ملكوش عين خلاص :t30:*


----------



## govany shenoda (5 أغسطس 2010)

مش انا لوحدي الي بقول كده جيلان معايا
عندك حق مش احنا الي مخنا صغبر ده الرجاله 
والاصعب اني كل ما يكبر في السن يصغر اكتر 
ههههههههههه انت غلط يا مايكل لما جبت الموضوع ده 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا عشن كدى احنا بنطلع عنيكم عشن تموتو بدرى ومخكو ميصغرش مع الزمن وتحسوا بالنقص
حونينين احناا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ده شىء لابد منه بعد الى بيتعمل فيكم ده اقل واجب*
> *انا حيادية اهه اى خدمة*
> *بس محدش يقول البنات عقلها صغير تانى بقى ملكوش عين خلاص :t30:*



*
مابتصدقوا انتوا يا بنات
انتي لسه قايله يا جيلان
ان اغلب الدراسات بتكون غلط
وفي دراسات جديده بتغلط القديمه
يعني خلي بالك ممكن دراسه تعكس ده كله
بلاش الشماته اللي فيكوا دي :smil8:​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مابتصدقوا انتوا يا بنات*
> *انتي لسه قايله يا جيلان*
> *ان اغلب الدراسات بتكون غلط*
> *وفي دراسات جديده بتغلط القديمه*
> ...


 
بتبقى غلط نسبياً مش اكتر
وبعدين احنا مُجبرين نصدقها لحد ما تظهر الدراسة الاجدد :t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> بتبقى غلط نسبياً مش اكتر
> وبعدين احنا مُجبرين نصدقها لحد ما تظهر الدراسة الاجدد :t30:




*دلوقتي بقي غلط نسبيا
ومجبربين تصدقوها 
طب انا هعمل دراسه ع مزاجي بقي
وهتصدقوها برضه :t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *دلوقتي بقي غلط نسبيا​*
> *ومجبربين تصدقوها *
> *طب انا هعمل دراسه ع مزاجي بقي*
> 
> *وهتصدقوها برضه :t30:*​


 

*اوكى وانا احذفها لعدم وجود المصدر  هههههههههه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *اوكى وانا احذفها لعدم وجود المصدر  هههههههههه *





*استغلال سلطه يعني :t9:
طب انا هشتكي بقي
وبعدين كفايه المصدر مايكل
يعني مصدر موثوق منه 30: ​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *استغلال سلطه يعني :t9:​*
> *طب انا هشتكي بقي*
> *وبعدين كفايه المصدر مايكل*
> 
> *يعني مصدر موثوق منه 30: *​


 

*تقدر تتكلم مع روك لاضافة المصدر ( مايكل ) للمصادر الموثوق منها فى قوانين القسم ولو قدرت تقنعه انا تحت امرك*
*يلا ورينا شطارتك 30:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *تقدر تتكلم مع روك لاضافة المصدر ( مايكل ) للمصادر الموثوق منها فى قوانين القسم ولو قدرت تقنعه انا تحت امرك*
> *يلا ورينا شطارتك 30:*




*ههههههههه
ليه الاحراج ده بقي :heat:
خليها بينا وهديكي رشوه :hlp:​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل
مشكورررر مايكل 
على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كشف باحثون في جامعة بنسلفانيا أن مخ الرجال يتقلص مع تقدمهم في العمر, كما أثبتت التجارب أن التقدم بالزمن يسبب تعكر المزاج ويسبب ردة فعل لدى المرء.
> 
> ووجد الباحثون أن النساء لا يعانين من حالة تقلص المخ ، وذلك وفق إحدى التجارب التي راقب فيه فريق البحث السرعة التي يضغط بها الرجال والنساء على زر، وتبين أن الذكور المتقدمين بالسن وجدوا صعوبة في الرد بسرعة والضغط على الزر المطلوب بعكس النساء.
> ​*



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يا حرااااااااااام 
لا وصعوبة في الرد برضه :kap::kap:
الله يكون في عون جميع الرجال 
اللهم لا شماتة يا مايكل :t33:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكرك أستاذى للمعلومة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل
> مشكورررر مايكل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك




*شكرا اختي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> يا حرااااااااااام
> لا وصعوبة في الرد برضه :kap::kap:
> الله يكون في عون جميع الرجال
> اللهم لا شماتة يا مايكل :t33:​*




*هتقوليلي يا روز
مابتصدقي تشمتي انا عارف
ليكي يوم يابت​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك أستاذى للمعلومة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​




*شكرا ابوتربو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

